# He told me... / She told me...



## bailarín

Hello, everyone:

I'm trying to figure out how to translate the following phrases:

He told me to ask you.
She told me that it was here.

Thank you very much.


----------



## Kross

Hello, bailarin

1) The first sentence can be translated in many ways depending on the meaning of ask. As you know well, the verb has many definitions. I guess we need contexts to be more precise. Anyway I will go with common ones for now. 

당신에게 문의하라고 그가 나에게 말했다. 
당신에게 부탁하라고 그가 나에게 말했다. 

2) This one is simple and clear.
그것이 여기에 있었다고 그녀가 나에게 말했다.


----------



## bailarín

Kross said:


> 2) This one is simple and clear.
> 그것이 여기에 있었다고 그녀가 나에게 말했다.



Hi again, Kross!!

As always, thank you so much for your help!! Could I even write it simpler?

그녀가 여기 있다고 했어요.

Happy New Year,
bailarin


----------



## Kross

bailarín said:


> 그녀가 여기 있다고 했어요.



방가워요, bailarin 

That is okay only when your listener is well aware of the situation you are saying. Otherwise, it sounds confusing and misleading as the sentence is more likely to be interpreted in a different way from your intent.

With the sentence as it is, it sounds more like I am said that she is here. To get across your idea clearly, I think it is safer to say what is here like this one, 그녀가 *그것이* 여기 있었다고 했어요. 

Please note that 있다고 is the present tense and 있었다고 is the past. 

Have a good weekend.


----------

